# Naked models covered in redbacks, snakes



## News Bot (May 12, 2013)

MORE than 100 artists have converged on the tiny Queensland town of Eumundi to battle it out at the Australian Body Art Carnivale.






border="0"
|- 
| valign="'middle'" |
















| valign="'middle'" | 
|-














*Published On:* 12-May-13 02:18 PM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Bushman (May 12, 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## B_STATS (May 15, 2013)

Man 'art' can be anything nowadays :?


----------



## borntobnude (May 15, 2013)

They are NOT naked , our laws especially in Qld forbid naked people from apearing in public even when painted , so they will always have pants of some description on 8)


----------



## Justdragons (May 15, 2013)

they wear g strings lol, it is amazing what they paint on them though.. google some of the images from years past.. cool stuff.


----------



## Saxon_Aus (May 16, 2013)

B_STATS said:


> Man 'art' can be anything nowadays :?



I was once kicked out of the Tate gallery of modern art in London for giving impromptu art reviews to groups of tourists next to an exhibit of a piece of rope.

Apparently art can be anything, as long as you don't make fun of it in public!


----------

